# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 11



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy  ladies


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Omg a new one already   thanks shellbell    

Im first to post


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

part 11 and the 11 month!!!

well my mortgage rate is due to drop woo hoo, at first we weren;t sure but northern rock with drop their variable rate by the full 1.5%

sorry for the boring **** post


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Whoops, if I have realised I would have started the new thread on the 11th


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

damn that would have been really cool, maybe next time lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol delete it and start on the 11th a fresh one


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

shell.. thanks for the new thread

i apologise for the   in here


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol at ivf barbie popsi ...where you find that ! i think ive spoke to soon with my mouth ..its starting to throb


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

going to post it here to Miriam in case anyone missed it as was last post ! had it of Poor responders thread caused lots of laughs on there xx

girls fancy a laugh !!

IVF Barbie
When Mattel were looking to design their new Barbie, IVF Barbie, they soon realized that there was not one universal Barbie that would accurately portray the spirit of IVF Barbie. So they decided they would come out with a few variations thereof.

Newbie Barbie: Newbie Barbie, also known as BabyDust Barbie is a bright, perky, Barbie, filled with optimism and confidence that IVF Will Work. She is thinner and usually younger than the other IVF Barbies. Her accessories include rose-tinted spectacles, a positive bank balance, healthy insurance coverage and a million questions. Newbie Barbie has lots of other Newbie Barbie friends and they congratulate each other on a job well done. This Barbie only says pleasant, optimistic things and believes that Attitude is Everything. Their motto is Think Positive!!

Pregnant Newbie Barbie: Pregnant Newbie Barbie is the big sister to Newbie Barbie. She is still slim, now with a cute belly. She is proof that IVF Does Work, usually the first time. She also comes with rose-tinted spectacles, a positive bank balance (only very slightly depleted) and total confidence that All Will Be OK. She glows when pregnant and liberally uses baby dust when playing with her sisters, the Newbie Barbies. She comes with Very Cute maternity clothes, a double stroller, and a fully decorated nursery even though she is only just a few weeks pregnant. Her motto is ‘See! Thinking Positive Works!!’. Newbie Barbie and Pregnant Newbie Barbies are great playmates and you can collect them as a set.

Veteran Barbie: Veteran Barbies are not at all related to the Barbies above. Veteran Barbies are the Anti-Barbie. They are a whole lot plumper than the Newbie Barbies, less perky (in boobs and attitude), have grayer hair, a largely negative and over-drawn bank balance, plenty of bruises and marks and a slightly cynical attitude. They are dressed in comfy track pants with elasticated waistbands. Their accessories include a wealth of knowledge of reproductive procedures and protocol, the ability to practically do their own cycle, a snarky attitude, little tolerance for stupidity, a well defined sense of humor, the ability to laugh at themselves, a fondness for wine/beer/crack and a aversion to pineapple, baby dust and Newbie Barbies. This aversion in its more severe form can be allergic and acerbic. Veteran Barbies tend to swear quite a bit (especially when playing in the Barbie House with Newbie Barbies and Pregnant Newbie Barbies) and parental guidance is advised.

Pregnant Veteran Barbie: Very similar to Veteran Barbie, only now with an added dose of neuroses and paranoia. Continuously and obsessively over-analyses every twinge, convinced that the end is nigh. Only buys stroller and decorates nursery when in eighth month. Accessories include disbelief and a sense of not quite belonging, and 10 home pregnancy tests just in case the first one was faulty or the clinic made a mistake with her beta. Pregnant Veteran Barbies have been known to pee on the sticks up until the day before giving birth just to see the two lines.

Celebrity IVF Barbie: Celeb Barbie comes in two versions: Denial Celeb Barbie and Out the Closet IVF Barbie. Denial Celeb Barbie does not play with the other Barbies and pretends not to be an IVF Barbie at all. She drops the IVF part of her name and thinks 'Donor Eggs' is a swear word. She pretends that her twins at age 49 are Natural and she did it all On Her Own. She also claims her boobs are her own and that she has never had a face lift, hence her credibility is not at an all time high. Out the Closet IVF Barbie is the preferred Barbie. We like her.

IVF Ken: Ken is a ******. Sorry to sound so harsh, but besides being a ****** there is very little that Ken does in IVF land. Sometimes Ken administers shots, hands out tissues and occasionally accompanies the Barbies to their Dr’s visits (normally during the first few cycles only), but mostly he is just a ******. If you choose an IVF Ken, then try and get one that also cooks or does DIY. Otherwise just sit him down in front of your Barbie TV and let him know when it is time for him to do his, um, contribution. Mostly the Barbies love their Kens, unless Ken is being particularly insensitive or obnoxious, then he becomes a ****** in all senses of the word. Some IVF Barbies don’t even have a Ken and they do just fine. If you do find a good Ken, hang on to him, don’t swap him with your other friends.

RE Ken : RE Ken (RE = Reproductive Endocrinologist) is the all knowing, all seeing Ken. He might be a ******, or not, but here we are talking about being a ****** in the figurative sense. He could also be very nice. He may call you by your first name but you may only call him Doctor. His accessories are many and wonderful. He comes with a zooty new car (normally very expensive), a smart house, a very healthy bank balance and a holiday home or two. RE Ken knows every thing and is considered second only to God. Some RE Kens are kind, some are not. They are all rich. Ken’s office is filled with fun toys like ultra sound machines, dildo like probes, waiting rooms filled with the different types of Barbies (some annoyingly come with miniature Barbies or Kens en tow), medicines, procedures rooms etc. RE Ken also comes with a free Nurse (Ratchet) Barbie, who will not return your calls, will hand out annoying platitudes and generally add to your frustration levels. When purchasing RE Ken you will get Ultrasound Ken and BloodDrawer Ken. Unfortunately they come as a package deal and you are not able to get RE Ken without them, they aren’t as much fun. However, you will need a RE Ken if you are going to play the IVF Barbie game.

Mattel foresee a big demand for these Barbies and say that for extra fun and lively interaction, collect the full set of IVF Barbies, put them in the Barbie house together and see the sparks fly.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats really great ...... Thanks for the giggle popsi - just what I needed


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ladies

i need to warn you.. i may be a little wobbly later lol been drinking all day as its the rugby so who know what state i be in by xfactor lol !! but who cares hey we only have one life lets make the most of it  

its too quiet in here where are you all !!!!!!!!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Popsi here I was worrying you were going to become the 'model, sober and boring' mummy to be!  Ha I so should have known better 0 quite good match.  Drove back from liverpool to watch match!
I'll be joing you with a tipple ot two!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

scouse.. nah that would be boring and predictable LOL !! yeah match was good but we threw it away again !! hope to see wales v england if we can get tickets    glad your having a tipple honey, who gonna go from SCD then ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi im shocked lol your **** head lol

i will join you once i get home


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. LOL shocked i really dont think you are lol .. hurry up and get home and join me honey


emma .. where r u x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im home and have dinner in the oven and im watching


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

with vino i hope honey


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no vino yet as last night it went straight to my head, will have some after dinner


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

have food first honey its no good on an empty tummy


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hello girls im here   just got in when x factor started   got a nice pint of bow and ordered a indian   and just chiling out   hh id love to go watch that as well popsi any spare tickets ill cone with u


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i like them both so far


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im here now too i been out clothes shopping for a coat but cant find one   im all warm and cosy in my pjs lol another stew night for me


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hmm not keen on them both really so far   but i dont like mariah really only "all i want for christmas is you" lol fav song but cant see that being sung tonight


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i don't like mariah either, as a person and singing lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ivew got loads of stew here miriam come here  

didnt like ruth not her best performance at all


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

emma.. can i come too, miriam can have the stew, i will have the indian


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke has just pointed out that i have pmt


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. how would he know he a bloke


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its going to be a long night here my brothers just turned up p####d talking over x factor about the boxing after   kara blokes have pmt constantly lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no they can't talk over x factor

he said i was nice kara one day and the next i wa monster kara lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

monster kara.. NEVER can believe it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

exactly 

cheeky so and so..............so funny though


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i didn't like laura


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Omg i have pmt as well one minute i wanna cry next minute im nice next minute im a total *****,
darren said to me a couple of days ago u have pmt im like no im not i dont know when im due as they iregular well today the witch is showing her ugly face   he must know me like a book


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they must know us too well hun

changed of tactics needed


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

its scarey they know us too well lol !!

did not like rachel.. but dont think she should be there anyway


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

pmsl i cant stop myself though kara whne im pmt   physco *****


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

snap pmsl


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

popsi   u didnt answer me when i asked if i could come with u to the rugby wales and england match


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oops sorry emma.. course you can honey.. now we are looking for 7 tickets and if your bringing darren we need 8


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

come on england lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. i can support both born in England.. made and brought up in wales lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Darren will be looking after jack 
only me to go   if u get me one ill be well happy   do u stay down there then or do u go straight home after game


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

omg kara no


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

emma.. dont know as its 5.30pm kick off so not sure yet, and really not confident that we well get tickets


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wales is my home and i love it but english through and through lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

oh well hit the clubs before hand     u get the tickets 

ok pubs and ur not 40 for a long time yet


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol !! clubs emma.. i am almost 40 you know !!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

when is this?

can i come lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ops sorry poppsi i meant pubs  
and ur not bloody 40 yet for a long time yet and 40 is the new 30   
yes kara sounds good hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol its valentines day.. emma ok john is nearly 40


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

will have to try and get tickets this end ill ask the rugby club


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. em john said that darren has to come too though


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol ok ill tell him 
ive just dished my food out yum yum


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

he was ok werent he


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. he was very good


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

alex was very good


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i think alex could win

shame diana couldn't sing


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

rachel and ruth in bottom two i hope


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think maybe rachel and laura

i know who im hoping to leave but not saying lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i really like Laura tho so i hope she stays


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i want rachel to go ....voice is good but not fussed on her !


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

funninly  enough i dont want no one to go


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jeez this woman can sing though can't see

way too much botox her face hardly moves


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

got to say she seems really nice tho


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its all an act lol

im feeling shattered now and need bed i think, getting fed up with black hair too lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. is it still black kara ??


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

are you going to have a big phone bill popsi...he stays again


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

did not even vote this week miriam... he does not need me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jet black

i have a few streaks showing through, im not gona ruin my hair by dying it lol. my using head and shoulders which gets dye out quicker lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

vosene <sp> is good for stripping colour too honey, but i think your hair is fine x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona go for a dark brown with a few thick streaks under the layers once this is out, i will do it myself to save of hair dressers


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. your brave i dyed my hair once it was nightmare.. have stuck to hairdressers since


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i always do my own, only had it dyed at hairdressers once and that was this year when sil paid

i think the right person went tonight, ruth's song rocked


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

beautiful em xx we owe them a lot


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

when will i start the pesseries is it after ec or et.


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

you will start after ec sweetie x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks kelly. 

is there any thing any one can reccomend i take with me to ec.
my list so far: 
dressing gown
slippers
nightee
sanitary towel
sandwich & drink
magazine

cheers x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

queenie.. i think you got it covered honey, other than DH maybe   .. good luck with your ec it fine i promise you x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah i suppose i had better take him lol

thanks i'm really nervous about ec, i'm a bit of a worrier and prob won't sleep much .

dh has suggested going to yoga 2moz evening to try and relax me, think it might be a good idea.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie the pesseries start the evening of ec

you forgot knickers lol

i would also take a bottle of water for the drive home as you might be thirsty


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Queenie i was given sandwiches after ec egg mayo mmmmm, take a mag for dh too cos you might be waiting, make sure he knows where the pharmacy is too, they sent my dh to get my pessaries while i was comming around


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you have it all covered queenie   i had a nice cup of tea to wake me up after ec !


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

with free buscuits miriam lol mike nicked mine tut


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl the swine! im still trying to upload a pic of my belly but i cant .. i manage to upload but then when i pick what album i want it in it conks out   ive been trying for weeks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam you got belly pics on ********?

ive always had sandwiches, biscuits and tea after ec, im always straving lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks girls.

debbie said it was best to take something you like to eat,as we were discussing hospital food ( sometimes not good) and especially as i am a fussy eater. also i don't drink tea so will take some squash with me.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

take anything you think you will need

we tend to go for kfc on the way home lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

no dnt want everyone seeing my belly on there ! dont mind on here tho lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I think ff is a bit more discreet than ********   

Queenie wishing you loads of   for tuesday hun


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

One of the nurses advised me to take something that i would really want to eat as they dont like to let you go until they have seen you hav eaten something and are more or less with it before they let you go home.

Sarah xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello is there anyone up this time of night


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Miriam did you manage to put a belly pic on here yet? I will once you have   Ebonie what were you doing up that time of night tuttututu


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule is your follow up tomorrow hun? good luck


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Kara
Yes follow up tomorrow 9am so really looking forward to that so i know the next plan.
My first day back in work today (in work now).  Ive been terrible dont know whats wrong with me been crying all day.  Need to sort my head out!!

Queenie dont know if you mentioned a hair brush.  I had to sort my hair out before i left!  I took magazines but was so drowsy didnt read them. Your DH will definately need something to read its a long time for them.  I had their egg mayo sandwiches aswell-lovely.

Ebonie what were you doing up at midnight?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

shes a night owl like me   dont worry jule im sure we have all broke down crying at some point  ..hope your ok  wonder how popsis day has been


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck jule

my ****ing boss is worrying me about how safe my job is


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh no Kara, are you at risk of losing your job? Where do you work?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hiya girls   
yeah kelly and queenie i am a night owl     must be cause i work nights regular and it messes me up then   
How r u feeling kelly   

Queenie wishing you loads of luck and love for tomorrow you will be fine hun       

kara ~oh i hope and pray ur job is safe hun   

Taffy girl~How are you  ??  

Jule ~good luck with ur follow up tomorrow and u get some answers to ur questions  i hope the tears will fall less for you hun   

sazzleevans ~How r u feeling are us till resting up   

miriam~~Get ur belly on here    

andi~Thinking of you hun   

popsi~I hope ur day have been a good one on ur course  

cath34~How r u today ??

laura ~My heart goes out to u and dh thinking of you both    

moth ~How r u hope ur ok are u still googling   

scouse ~How r u dear  I hope ur glasses are hoding out    



Sorry to anyone i have missed out there are so many people on here now its hard to keep up   i need to get a book by my side so i can write in everyones names    hugs and love to you all Emmaxx


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Emma, I'm ok  but had a manic day, thanks for asking. Although I am very scared of doing my Gestone Injection tonight . Think I'll do it at 7pm to get it over with!! Got to do it in the muscle in my bum   and I'm home alone in the week, so no help from DH!! 
I will hopefully have my FET on Wednesday  
My poor puppy has been to the vet today as he has a huge lump under his jaw bone, its the size of a golf ball!! Bless him. He has to go back in early tomorrow morning to go under general anesthetic to investigate it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

www.penally-abbey.com is where i work

i think they are just worried but that makes me worry lol

cath you poor pup, its such a worry when our fur babies are ill


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

AWw im sure u willn be fine with ur gestone injection   

wednesday for fet wow wishing you loads of lck for wednesday    
Just relax this evening with  ur puppy i really hope that when he has his investigations its nothing serious, what breed is ur puppy hun


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Cheers ladies, I'm sure he will be fine. I'm worse than he is I think!!! Imagine how I'd be with a baby 

Max is a Hungarian Viszla. He's a reddy-gold colour and is soooooo handsome, bless. He's a bugger but adorable too!!

Wednesday has come around quickly. Just need to wait for a call from Lyndon to see if it will be Weds for definite.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lets us know how the jab goes

you will be surprise how easy it is, trust me


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont worry cath i managed to gestone jab myself stood up in a mirror ..and im useless! it doesnt hurt anymore than the belly ones do ..it just looks bad!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck Cath for the injection, let us know how you get on.  I would be dreading it too its such an awkward position.  Hope your puppy is ok, fingers crossed that tomorrow will be straight forward and quick and he'll be home soon after.
Kara your video is great i was looking at it yesterday, the inj in the bum obviously bruises a bit?

Kara hope your job is safe, what a worry for you!

Good luck Queenie for tomorrow.
Andi hope you are ok, thinking about you 
Hello to everyone else, 
my tears eased by the time i was due to come home so hopefully thats them stopped, it was just the 1st day back nerves i think.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks everyone for you good wishes.

cath i hope the jab goes well. and your puppy is better soon

jule good luck with your app tomorrow

kara i hope your job will be ok.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey girls, I did it   Kara you were right, its not that bad, I did hesitate twice and ended up with cramp in my side as I was twisting so much!!!!! I'll be fine next time, first one is always the worst!!!!!
Thanks for all your good wishes 

Jule Good Luck for tomorrow, hope it goes well.  

Queenie - fingers crossed for you for tomorrow,  you have some lovely follicles. I will be thinking of you.

Kara - I hope your job is safe, I would think its a difficult time for that industry but hang in there


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done cath ... tomorrows will be easy now! good luck for follow up jule


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cath well done hun , did you do it laying down?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

well done cath


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well done cath.. bet your glad its over with xx

kara.. oh no poop hope your job will be ok love, its a worry in this climate no matter what job we have xx hope you be ok, thanks for everything xx

ems .. you made me laugh with ** xx how is J did he play rugby this weekend x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Isnt it good lol 
j is fine no he didnt play it was called off lol again this weather has a lot to answer for lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. it would be more like water rugby !!!! you would have needed your wellies love


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah that is so true i werent complaning though   in that weather 

Are u and john chilled out now


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i was really stressed when we came in but we have talked loads about it now and are all nice and relaxed, John is horrizontal as usual lol ! having a little apple juice


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all ok.   

I wanted to ask if any of you take herbal suppliments. A friend advised me to take 'Agnes ?', I can't remember the name right now . It will come back to me!!

Cath, well done. I have to have those jabs and I'm not looking forward to DH jabbing my bottom but I think he's looking forward to it!!!!

Jule, good luck for tomorrow.  I know how nervous I was going to see JE after treatment.

Kara, hope you job is ok. The hotel looks fab, a nice weekend away I could do with.

Queenie, good luck for you too.   

Lisa x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww hun good job john is horizontal   ur bought to have a mixture of feelings    
snap im having apple juice as well very healthy arent we  


Lisa is it agnus castus tablets
i have heard the last couple of days that it is supposed to help with ovulation is this true


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ebonie.. yes apple juice and chinese, we are the picture of modern health honey


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Agnes Castors? A natural progesterone supplement I think Lisa.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol sounds good   r u coming on the meet ud better had be    ill kick ur  if u dont   popsi


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

eb.. i gonna try my very best love xx


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Thats it girls - Agnes Castors.
A friend told me that it is supposed to be good for clearing tubes etc.  Don't know whether it will be ao any use to me.
Just wondered if anyone had taken it.

Lisa


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ud better had make it   see if u can finish work a little bit earlier say u have the dentist or something


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol .. work should be fine honey ... i would prefer to come a bit earlier and not leave too late


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

This was just a tester to see if i could do it ive done it now yippee


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ems.. i got to ask what breed is the lovely lucy x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Lucy is a heinz popsi   she is our girl


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

she is adorable em.. i feel i know her already she is lush


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww thank you   get a big pic of popsi on here !!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

clever emma getting to grips with photobucket lol im going mad here trying to upload to my gallery ...ive tried on my mums puter but its doing the same so must be a problem with ff   think im going to have to post in technical help board


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ebonie.. look at my ******** albums lol she on there


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ok hun ill look now soon sorry took so long replying my internet connection went off


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule i hope your appointment went well


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I had my appt today with JE she was very good and was telling us stats about how 'normal' couples only have a 1 in 5 chance of getting pregnant and with all the help we get it raises our odds a bit over that.  She advised there was very little research for the gestone injection and recommend i stay on the pessaries, so thats whats planned for me next time. She said i would also be on oestrogen and this should stop me bleeding so soon next time.  She said there are no embryologists the beginning of jan as they are all on a course so couldnt have FET until week commencing 2/2 but i dont really mind, it gives me chance to catch up in work and it also measn i can have a drink over xmas!!  Im not an alcoholic but its nice to think i dont have to worry at parties 

Cath well done for doing the injection i would have been panicking and really nervous!

LIsa someone i knew took agnus castors for some time and she had very bad PCOS dont know if it was a coincidence but her one ovary was better than the other and she satrted getting monthly periods which had stopped.  Also she had a rash over her which she was told was her PCOS and this also cleared.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you sound pleased with your appointment and thats great hun. so fet in feb then woo hoo


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes looking forward to that now something to plan for.  Who knows if its the best plan but if i dont try wont know.  May have to change things if next time doesnt work.  
ANy more news on your job?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

What am i doing wrong.  I have just done a ticker and cant get it to be on my profile.  I keep copying and pasting and it doesnt work.  Why am i so useless at technical things!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

are you copying the top link? underneath the other writing?

my job will be fine im sure, but i wish boss would shut it about their money worries


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes but it doesnt seem to all be ther when i copy it.  Would it work if i wrote it all out again without copying it.
I know business is hard everywhere there's no need to keep on that just makes staff morale poor and thats no good for his business either, he just needs to get on with it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

very odd don't know why its not working


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done on follow up jule...after christmas febuary will be here before we know it   are you doing the right code bb code?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh i dont know there are a few boxes and im using the one at the top that says you can use for FF.  Its a long code is that right?  I have been putting it in all the ticker boxes cause dont knwo which one is should go in on my profile.  Aaargh Its so annoying ive done it about 10 times now and it isnt showing!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

forum profile information and then add it to sig


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

lol oh no look i got the link but no ticker


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it looks like your missing bits it should end with


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my god still havent done it getting stressed need to turn off computer.  Speak tomorrow. Good night


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

night hun

im off too, watching a good program


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol did your head in did it ! same here i cant upload to my gallery still


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jule - well done with your follow up.  Funny you should say that about JE saying about the Gestone, as she told me that although there was little evidence study wise to support it, she felt that it was worth a try as I bled very early the last time. I noticed you said you were having oestrogen to stop bleeding? I haven't been told about that, what will you have? Hope you dont mind me asking?
Anyway, I have a big day tomorrow so I'm off to bed shortly. Night night ladies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cath you have oestrogen anyway with a fet cause your using Progynova


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ah yeh, I forgot about that.  Thanks Kara xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

just popping in to send my love to you all, sorry i been a bit of hopeless poster lately i just have so much to do and think about that my head is up my   half the time  

hope every one is ok, i will post more later 

And xxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Jule glad your appt went well. you need to copy and pasty the url link into ur sig box


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have tried to dye my hair and guess what its come out black lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

what colour was you trying to dye it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dark brown with lighter brown highlights

its now dark, the bleach did nothing except make it shiny and give it a red glow

im gona live with it i think


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm sure it looks lovely especailly as you said it is shiny and a red glow sound nice.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. it sounds fab (even if it was not what you were expecting) .. it suits you dark anyway I liked it


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara your hair sounds lovely nice to have a red shine to it for xmas.
Thanks girls for your advice on this ticker box.  Im gonna try once more tonight and if i cant do it ill leave it, no point getting stressed, glad you having similar problems with your pics miraim-how annoying is it!!


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jule I've just done a ticker!!!!!!! 1st time. Try now!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yippee, look ive just done it-how long has it taken!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

nice tickers ladies! cath your writings missing tho


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Miriam you need to keep perservering with your photos.  Im sure you'll get there in the end!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its ff not me ! i managed fine with my other pics in my gallery ...its having none of it ive even tried of my mums computer with no luck   im going to post in technical help board lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh really there's a shame.  HAve you got your photos on ********.  Are you coming in dec to meet


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Jule - Glad your app went well and you are feeling positive. We also feel positive after our app.
Fab ticker, I haven't even tried it yet!!!!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i dont want everyone on ******** to see my belly..but i dont  mind on here lol yes im coming to dec meet up


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im fed up my baby fund has dropped my 2k

long story but mostly bills, makes me sad


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara .. oh no !!! 2 K !!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

might take a mortgage holiday to cover it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

do what you need to honey, i have emailed you too xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

2 grand down thats poop... least you got more time to save tho


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry to hear that kara, as miriam said you have a little while to save before you start treatment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah thats true girls


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh no Kara thats a lot but needs must.  Like the girls said at least you have few months to get saving again.  We had gas bill yesterday and we have to pay an extra £25 a month i think its a joke, i phoned them and they said we are lucky it hasnt gone up before now!!bloody cheek...


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

evening all cant believe its the weekend already  im of out to babysit my freinds 4 kids and 2 month old baby    i suppose ive got to get some practise in ...just hope he doesnt cry


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Miriam you enjoy yourself, you're gonna have your hands full!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

tell me about it jeffs laughing thinks i will have nervous breakdown


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

4 is quite a lot, i find my 2 nephews a hand full and thats only 2!  You will need the weekend to recover!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

there is actually 5 im minding she has 6 in total   but amelias going with mum to watch scouting for girls in cardiff lol there 12 8 6 3 and baby lol i think i will be gray ive babysat the kids before and there always good as gold for me just not used to newborns lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh well you better get your practice in cause before you know it you will have one of your own which you cant give back-lol


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I guess you didn't meet your friend on this website then Miriam??
Sorry ladies haven't been round much but life been hectic and still not feeling 100%............  AF been threatening for a week and feeling pretty  
How are we all?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

girls.. its too quiet in here.. where r u all  

ebonie.. your quiet has that silly internet gone again  

kara.. i know your having a ball !! 

Miriam.. are you shopping in the sale ?

Scouse.. hope your feeling a little better.. who is going from SCD tonight then ?

Andi.. have some wine honey  


Jule, queenie, lje, kelly, and everyone else


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Pops how you doing?
I'm actually going to vote for John tonight - merely cos his still eing in is seriously p***** off the judges!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I didn't realise this thread existed ..... must have been away with the fairies when it was posted.

What's the X Factor theme tonight?  I don't remember them saying.

Jule I can't believe you've had your follow up already, glad you're feeling okay about future treatment.

Kara, I wonder if you are cold and wet in a tent right now LOL

What with all the 40 talk ..... what's wrong with being 40?!!!! 

I've missed the support from you girls, sorry I've been wrapped up in myself and not given much to you.

Scouse ... who is John?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi.. welcome honey lol !! cant belive you did not know we existed in this thread LOL !! as you know i have no idea of x factor too drunk to remember from last week  , 

Scouse.. i love John i think he is so funny and the judges annoyance makes it so better   ... Andi he is John Sergeant and he is rubbish but fab lol !!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ahh you mean strictly come dancing LOL


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol i was thinking the same then john in x factor ??  lol  scouse you are right i definetly did not meet my freind on here shes an old freind from high school who must be fertilile as hell ..i was thinking of asking to rent her womb out  andi nice to see you back..hope your doing ok   popsi emmas internet is playing up still shes not a happy bunny and says hello all!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam.. thanks for letting me know about ems i was a little worried, !! and she is supposed to be helping me with my homework too   LOL xx give her my love hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

shes fuming.. i think she has withdrawal symptoms lol shes waiting for man from talk talk to ring her back   whats the theme tonight on x factor im watching and still dont know !


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

best of british miriam lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

whos going then popsi ?  queenie how are you feeling do you have this week of work ?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ok i suppose, have been getting back pains, had these whilst stimming, thought they would have stopped now, also TMI my (.)(.) are sore especially nipples. other than that trying to take it easy which is hard to do. got dressed today. have next week off am seeing my gp on monday so will see whether i have just the one week off or not.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam... Ruth maybe   what do you think


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

it is hard trying to take it easy i did have great pleasure in ordering jeff to hoover tho   thank heavens for lap tops i think!  i had stomach twinges on all 3 goes ..not to sure why you have back pains tho   popsi im not sure tonight ruth wasnt too good 2night or the blonde 1


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry popsi i hope your not drowning in your tears   at least he can go home to his little girl and will make money by going on the tour


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm off to bed. have a good evening.

nite x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam.. thanks for the pm honey  , bet she is really annoyed !! well i am ok about daniel going think it was his time now and he took it like a man lol !!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im back for now girls   i dont wether it will stay this good   
Im off out later its hubbies fathers memorial darts tournament   so its a busy day for us drinking   

Hope ur all ok


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

great to have you back em. we missed you.

have a good day drinking.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

wheres everyone


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi popsi 

its quite tonight. r u looking forward to your next meet tomorrow


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im here now ive been busy painting then when ive tried to come online my lap top lead is faulty and i have to hold it to recharge the battery   im watching im a celeb i love the tasks...o my god did you just see that spider on her head


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi miriam

it s been quite on here all day, i'm just starting to watch i'm a celebrity sky + it. looking forward to the new series it can keep me company whilst on2ww.

what have you been painting


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

queenie.. yes we are looking forward to it but also nervous, but not terrified like last week lol so making progress, we are looking forward to meeting up with the others again and chatting but know its going to be a difficult day as dealing with abuse and neglect x how are you feeling honey, how is the horrible 2ww going

miriam... i am loving im a celeb as well and OMG the spider was horrible lol !!! i love this programme but no surprise i love all reallity shows lol... only 2 more sleeps before we know   text me and let me know xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

getting board of not doing anything and trying to keep relax and rested.

abuse and neglect sounds like quite a hard subject to take in. i'm sure that it will go well for you. 

i look for ward to this spider you have spoken about. i do like ant and dec they are so entertaining. w

miriam is itt your scan in 2 days time


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

queenie i have been painting my kitchen cuboards since last night ! i wish i could record things but im getting v+ installed next week for £30 (i told them i was leaving lol )  hope you are well are you still having back pains?  popsi im reality tv addict too jeffs gutted! i will text asap on tue im nervous but getting soooo exited too


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

ooo yeah i want a text too, why you nervous?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

recording saves on watching adverts. well worth getting

still getting back ache just like period pain and like stitch pains in my side. only getting it in the evening and nights which is strange.

how many weeks is your scan for


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Queenie not to get your hopes up or anything but i had the af pains (which i think are normal anyway) and i had the stitch on my right side, by my overies   How are you feeling apart from that?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh i hope so but i think it is too early for any positive signs as et was only on thurs.

otherwise not too bad, nervous on how i will be when i meet my sil new baby this week, have been avoiding new borns. just think i'm gonna get upset and start worrying that if this tx doesn't work i don't no what i will do. 

other wise fine thanks


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Girls, i wasnt planning on logging on tonight but just had a txt from a girl called Vicky from our clinic, i was chatting to her about 3 weeks ago when i was there for a scan, i was telling her how great it was on here and what a crazy lot you are (not me though lol). this is her 1st cycle of IVF and she's now on her 2ww  Her user name is Vicky Chappell, could you look out for her as i'm sure you all know your way around much better than i do xxx

And it'll be fine tomorrow, not the best subject to talk about but i suppose the more info you have about everything the better. i'm gonna post on your other thread in a min xxx

Miriam OMG soooo very exciting huni can't wait to know xxx

Queenie hows it going  hope your doing ok and have managed to get your sleeping pattern a litttle more settled, mine is poop at the mo  keep waking in the night and am knackered all day    xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

queenie i used to advoid seeing babies and my freind i mentioned the other night   but on this 2 week wait i was brave and saw 2 new borns and i think there baby dust rubbed off on me   (my scan tue is my 20 week one well 19 +1 day ) helen we will look out for vicky and make sure we dont scare her off   hope you are doing ok on the 2ww


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi helen,

how are you doing how are you feeling, hope you get more sleep tonight.

will look out for vicky and we will all make her feel welcome. 

thanks miriam will keep that in mind and use it as a positive experience. can't believe your 20weeks it is going so quick


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh my god just seen the spider i would have freaked out if a spider had walked over my head


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i know and the poor girl didnt know she wont till they show her when she comes out


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

any one watching i'm a celebrity. i hate the eating tasks, i always feel like i'm gonna be sick as well. mind you the girl did really well


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fair play thy did do a great job. I couldn't have done it!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was laughing so much at joe heaving lol they both did real well i couldnt eat 1 thing


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i had to turn the sound off when he was heaving. couldn't bear to listen


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so funny

where is ebonie lately


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

emmas internet has been playing up and now shes on way to euro disney with j


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kara 

how are you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i knackered after drifting


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not a very good lap, will post some more soon

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

don't no how you do it. perhaps you are the stig from top gear.

are you in work today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah im home and i should be doing housework lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was knackered too ive been asleep as had a rubbish nighs sleep


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

It's very quiet on here tonight? Where are you all?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Lisa
Just noticed your post from late last night, sorry at that hour im in bed!
You are up late, i have such early mornings im always in bed by 10 if not before when im in work.  Very sad but i need my sleep!
Jule


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wasn't online much last night as dirty dancing the final was on woo hoo it was brill


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

are you all hiding or what?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im here everyone else must be hiding ! ...ive been busy tidying then went out shopping ...im watching im a celeb now    how are you kara ?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

im here, watching celeb and eating icecream mmmm


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol im scoffing pizza hut   how are you? have you put much weight on im still waiting to put some on from week 12   im sure i will start piling it on once i get past 20 weeks tho


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

MMMM pizza i could eat that now.. im ok go back to work tomorrow   ive put on over 2 stone since tx started, im not sure exactly how much is pg weight tho. i do love me food tho   u ok?? have you bought anything yet?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im watching celeb and drinking beer

im ok getting a little impatient now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

beer ! im not ******* alcohol at all ...yet! i shall be treating myself to a little glass of iced down baileys at christmas tho   dnt worry kara we got crimbo now then the new year will fly by   kelly no i have bought nowt ...but jeffs mum and mine have been buying ...im waiting to find out what i have before doing bedroom out and buying a pram   i put on 1.5 stone since starting ivf to but that was over the year


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it will fly

i am looking forward to seeing your bump


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

it seems to have stopped growing now..im sure ive got no bigger since my pic of 17weeks! have yo phoned to check for cancellations again..maybee someone will cancel over crimbo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can't get a cancellation until ive had a pre op and thats not til feb

i might call just to see if the list is any shorter


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah keep checking list then! kilroys doing ok i think ...much braver than me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive been for a bath lol

i kinda think it takes the **** that they tell me one thing and then its the other, i wouldn't mind if it was the first op but ive paid for 2 fresh and 2 frozen and think that maybe this should have been sorted a while back


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry my sis has been here .. yeah i understand you thinking you should of had op before most of your tx ...it seems you know more than the cons    next goes going to work hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. sorry your fed up honey, but its totally understandable   i know what you mean about them doing 4 cycles and should have said i sometimes think they dont have a clue anywhere about IVF really its hit and miss and so    

lots of love to everyone else, sorry not been around much been really busy with adoption and also been spending a lot of time around babies and children for our practical homework so not enough hours in a day !!

hope everyone is ok, catch up  on the weekend xx

miriam when is ebonie home xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

what does your homework include this week popsi? emmas back after no doubt she will be online...im so jealous in disney they had the fake snow


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

sounds like emma had a fab time, i so hope so after the tough few months they have had x

how are you feeling miriam ? x, homework this week not too bad got a little project to complete and some paperwork .. cant believe its our last course this week !!!

kara how are you honey xx

kelly, scouse, andi, laura, queeine, julie, taffygal, and everone else xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im feeling fine ...going to be halfway mark on monday its going so fast i cant believe it    i hope you get a nice social worker it will make things so much easier emma says hers was lovely and cried with her when she got told about j


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i tried to call today but all i got was the answer phone ( for the op not the clinic) maybe they have changed their number knowing i would be on the case lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Just wanted to pop on and say hi and let you know I'm still about although a bit quiet right now.
I'm trying to keep up with all of you & hope you're all ok.

I'm doing ok mostly but have very down moments too.  I'm off work til 1st Dec although I dread going back. Debbie from the clinic called me yesterday to see how I was doing which was very sweet of her.  
We'll probably go back for tx in the new year.  Just waiting for a follow up appt with Dr Long from fetal medicine now with the results of the tests on our broadbean.  We're expecting it to say it's just random and nothing likely to recur  .

Lots of    to everyone.

xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

they must be diverting your calls kara   
hiya laura .. nice to see you posting feeling down is to be expected so dont worry .. you will never forget your little one i still think of mine especially on the date i had to have ectopic removed   i do think you will be ok if you go for more tx it most probably was very very rare thing to happen..hope you hear of dr soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura you are amazely strong hunni and you will never forget but it will get better

you can share any feeling with us


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

laura so nice to hear off you. i'm always thinking about you. you have been so strong throught this and i   that it was a rare thing to happen ane that you will soon be able to go for more tx. we are always here for you. 

kara keep strong now once xmas is over then it won't be long for you.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls How r u all keeping hope ur ok   i will  catch up with ur news later   to you all hugs emmaxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

how are you, well i hope


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi kara yeah im good but tired havent long came back from paris   so just relaxng now   
Hope ur ok kara ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im good hun

just eating a tub of chocolate spread


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya Em honey, how did you d & j enjoy  , bet it was fantastic x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how was paris?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

It was fantastic got in to the xmas spirit already   j loved it, Darren didnt go i went with my mum my two sisters my four neices and nephew and my sisters friend  and her daughter   darren have gone to belgium last night till monday


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol..sounds perfect honey ! great to go with your mum and sisters etc.. bet all the little ones were ruined


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome back emm...glad your internets fixed too


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ohh they loved it so  much yeah it was lovely to go with them all we had loads of fun !!

Oh i know im glad its bloody fixed as well done my head in


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry girls i had a bath lastnight and then fell asleep on the bed lol

ive had a letter today asking if i am willing to change cons to get the op sooner or at least within the trusts target waiting time

also if i am unable to have the op for 6 weeks or so, if yes i would be taken off the list

might call on monday and tell them im willing to come in whenever


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Kara-thats brilliant news, will that mean your op may be before christmas?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Question for anyone who may know the answer.
I have a friend who has a daughter and was sterilised many years ago.  She is paying to have the clips taken off but has been advised that poor success rate of pregnancy after.  SHe wants a baby with her new partner.  As she has a child would she still be entitiled to a free go of IVF, he hasnt got any children.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dunno i doubt it

no she wouldn't be entitled due to already having a child


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes thats what i thought but because he hasnt got children i wondered if that would change and she would be.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how long ago were her clips put on?

i think i personally would have the op


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

9 and half years ago she had that put on not long after she ahd her child cause she never wanted another one.  SHe wasnt very happy in her marraige and was very young but now regrets it.

I think she'll pay for the clips to be taken off first but becuase they were evry negative she doesnt hold much hope.  That apparently is about £3500 so expensive time for her!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that is a long time, what tends to happen is the tubes where clipped need to be removed and then rejoined


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just want to welcome em's back so pleased to hear you all had a fab time in paris. its great to have you back.xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww thank you queenie   i had a fabolous time  
How r u feeling hun ??


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Where are you all to tonight girls   its very quiet on here


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

helooooo

Ruth was very good


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh hello stranger   
Yeah she was good tonight mm i wonder who will go 
Who do u think popsi


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i agree ruth was fab

anyone joining me in a beer?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

good god kara.. of course i am lol.. its rugby day


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im having a couple but cant have much


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i brought some french cheapo lager earlier lol

posted up some drift pics on ********, very romantic ones of me and luke skidding


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

will have to peep at them now kara


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im here now too ..been bust cleaning up after my dad and jeff they been doing my kitchen ... im on the coffee and trying to persude jeff to get me mcdonalds its all i fancy


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im sure u can pursuade jeff to get you a mcs miriam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am sure you have ways lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hes gone for one now   who should go on xfactor then ...im still hoping rachel ...and bloody kilroys gotta go first on celeb !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

rachel or owen i think

miriam sorry i am gona have to ask a personal questions, having you and jeff had any since your postive test?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl my mum reads this! but no none would be too scared ... he can wait


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry miriam's mum and hello 

so she knows we are all drunken fools lol

sorry i had to ask for furture referrence lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

omg kara u have made me blush   let alone miriams mum


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol ... thats just me tho ...im sure kellys busy at it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie said:


> omg kara u have made me blush  let alone miriams mum


what is going on here, i don't believe it lol

i hate to state it but we are all ttc lol and i can;t get pregnant naturally lol

we so need to our meet


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. what r u lot like !!!! miriam .. pregnancy is nature.. the other is nature... they go together LOL !!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I dont think i could have sex whilst pregnant either id be thinking all thiings  

kara what do u mean about (we so need to our meet )


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we so need our meet so we can have our famous clean chats lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol i know popsi but just to paranoid   so true kara lol not long now week and a day


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi ladies sorry not been around much and haven't really got any excuses - just 'trying' to get my life back .
Thanks Andi and Kara for keeping in touch and texting me!
Had follow up last Thurs (sorry kara haven't got back in touch)  Basically JE said we were 'unlucky' AGAIN and she prob wouldn't change anything (maybe try short protocol) and wouldn't order any tests!!!
So we didn't tell her about all the tests I've already had - wait for the results, enjoy xmas/new year and then plan for the future after that!
Sorry not time for pesonals we're off to the Egerton Grey for a birthday meal with dh's family and been to Church this morning and said a prayer for us all!
LOve to you all X
PS as usual I'll make a desicion RE our meet on the day - I'll see how I'm feeling on the day!  DH is STILL off work (over 2 weeks now) and I'm  desp trying to fight something off (someone has to work and earn the money!)

Anyone travelling from Cardiff to the meet?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my god what you all like lol.  I guess i know what the topic of conversation will be on the night out


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol mm jule i can say the conversations do raise a few eye brows  but its all in fun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

hows everyone today, its quite quiet about here.. i have been shopping for new ink for my printer today and ended up buying a new printer as the full set of ink was £63 quid and an updated printer was only 90 !! including inks lol.. then went to my mums for lunch, came home cleaned, ironed done all our homework for tomorow so now off for a bath ... see you later girlies xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

scouse hunni ravan travels from cardiff, would be great to see you, see how you feel

its good your trying to get your life back, i sometimes wish i could let go of it all, i just can't

jule just you wait our convos are brill

i am really looking forward to a catch up

popsi so what does tomorrows course go through??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi kara how are you honey   

tomorrow we are having some parents who have adopted to come in and talk to us, then a few case studies, dealing with contact from birth family members and discussing what happens next, we are looking forward to this weeks course


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow it sounds very interesting and it will be good to get the views of couples that have adopted, its all so postive for you at the moment


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

it is yes, i am hoping it stays that way  , there has been a lot of difficult things to deal with and hear but thats just made us stronger and more determined, so if we can see the good in thse bad situations i am sure we will get there


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am sure you will get there too hunni


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies   yes popsi u will get there hunnie    


How ru all today ?? 
Its blooming windy and raining here today crappy day really, so thats all we have done is watch films its been nice just the two of us


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was fine til luke decided to **** me off

what is it with men


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ohh   naughty luke   what have he done now kara ??
I want my hubbie to come home now he have phoned a few times today i think he is missing us   i cant wait till tomorrow night


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara whats luke done honey  

aww ebonie honey x so he is back tomorrow then, what occasion is he away for honey


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah he is leaving there at 8.00am out time, they are hoping to catch the 11,30am ferry just   that they will, He is away for a pigeon weekend andrea i used to go with him before we had jack its a good weekend some drink and a good laugh


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just being a man really, showing mega interest in what i am saying one minute and then not the next pmsl

maybe i will flash him my boobs, would he notice!!!!maybe not lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

sounds like a proper man kara   
mm maybe wouldnt hurt u trying though kara


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ah i remember his pigeons now em   he will be home before you know it now honey x and in the meantime you have us looney bunch  

kara.. thats just a man being normal lol !!! bet he would react to the boobs tho for sure lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol yeah that is so true as j is sleeping i think he is still tired from disney lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Tomorrow sounds like a interesting day for you popsi should be a good day, and it will  be ur last one omg havent time flown by   

At least thats one thing that will be over and done with one step further to ur new additions to ur family


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

eb.. time has flown by !! i cant believe this time last year i was almost going for EC on our first ivf !! just look at us now woo hoo !!!! i feel so happy compared to how i did then, think 2009 gonna be a great year .. and for all us lovely ladies on here too x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Its mad isnt it how quick its gone   i have a feeling 2009 is going to be a good year for us all as well xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well em.. if both me and you think that that it must be right


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah i totally agree popsi we must be right  

Its very quiet on here lately isnt it ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yep gone terribly quiet.. guess this happens sometimes   people in different places etc.. i have to say i not been great posting lately . . . will try to improve


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

mmm we need to shape u back up for posting popsi     

yeah people must be doing different things


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

No news here but thought I would have a 'look in' as such.  

Good luck for tomorrow Popsi XXX

I take it you took J to Disneyland Paris recently Emma - did he like it or is that a stupid question.  We took our DS in the summer - he loved it!!!  Mind you, so did we!!!    

Hello everyone else - hope you are all keeping well. XXXX


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi girls,
How are you all?
Haven't posted for a while, This week has been manic!!!!! 
Just read the posts and topic of conversations  !!!

Looking forward to the meet  but how will I know who you all are?

I too am feeling really positive about 2009. 

Lisa.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you will know

if you want i can pm you my phone number and you could call or text me when you arrive and i would meet you in the car park


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Popsi, Em, Lisa,
I so hope you're right about 2009!  I need a good year as this one has been really pants in many ways.  Apart from a great holiday in August and of couse getting pregnant in the first place it's been really horrid.  
I can't wait for 2008 to be over!

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing ok?  Sorry about my rant about a cr*p 2008.

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura you rant away hun, this is one place you can do it

im gona have a rant

my letter from the hospital means nothing so its still a poo poo 5months so op still not til march. so not only was i first told 3 months now i got my hopes up for no resona


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hiya girls   yeah lola i did he loved it we took him when he was four but i think he enjoyed it more now as he is older to enjoy it and remember more   i love disney but im like a big kid at heart  

Im glad ur feeling positive about 2009 as well lisa lets just hope and pray     it willl be a fab year for you all   

laura hunnie u can rant away on here as much as u want  you have every right to hunnie i hope and pray also that 2009 will be a much more positive year for you      

kara~  about hospital hun , i reckon u should just let ur hair down and enjoy ur self and (try) and forget about the letter from hossie and then u never know u might just have  a nice surprise       

popsi ~i hope ur day went good today on ur pre course cant belive that part is over already lol  

miriam~How r u keeping today ??

love to the rest of you


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree 2009 is gonna be a great year, certainly cant be as bad as this year.

I cant wait for xmas.  Sorry not on here much, too busy shopping, i love shopping for xmas  .

Kara what happened with the hosp?  Why has it changed again, was the letter a mistake?

Ebonie hope your ok?

Popsi sounds great your adventure, time will go so quickly for you.

Lisa dont worry about not knowing anyone i dont either, im planning to just walk in and see the biggest group of girls and know who you are!!  Look on ******** if your a memeber as lots of us are on there and you can see what we look like.


Laura hope you are ok, been thinkin of you.

Hope everyone else ok?

Speak soon


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

evening all ive had real busy day and then my lead on lap top broke   its ok tho i rooted round drawers in my mums and found a univarsal lead which is working   heres to 2009 being the best year ever


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think ive lost the plot...im putting my tree up


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

You crazy lady      Christmas Tree?!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

stand back and put the tree down lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol yes my christmas tree   i wish i never started now tho !


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

kara76 said:


> stand back and put the tree down lol
> 
> Love it kara i thinkk she is going loopy kara  miriam you can come and do mine next


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam .. your not mad lol.. i am putting mine up at the weekend at latest   i love it !!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im going to put my decs up the first week of december i think  

How ru all on this sunny day??


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

your all   putting xmas tree up now. i probably won't do mine untill weekend before xmas. when i have finished work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

noooooooooooooooooo no crimbo decs lol

so anyone want a laugh

ive been for a consultation about having foils to lift my dark hair well the strand test failed and it didn't change the colour opps, so i have to nip back on the 12th and have another strand test


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my god i think you girls are mad we're in Nov and your putting your trees up   Ill be putting mine up about 2 weeks before xmas.  Put our tree up early one year and we always have a real one, well by the time it was xmas dya the tree was bare all the pines had fallen   We've learn't our lesson!!

We had bad news tonight, Stu parents cat got knocked over and killed and the other cat has been given a few weeks maximum, in heart failure-cant believe it the two of them at the same time..

Hope you all ok?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh no Jule, poor cats thats awful. I love animals and hate it when nasty things happen to the or they get run over.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule i am so very sorry, its heart breaking when our pets get taken away


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

jule.. i am so sorry about the poor cats, its awful, we love our family fur babies so much  

kara...     whats going on with the hair honey xx


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, Jule thats so sad about the cats.   You become very attatched to pets.  

RE Chris decs, I'm with you. I don't put them up until 2 weeks before the day.  I visited a client in work today and their trimmings and tree were up!! If that was me I would be taking them down before the big day.

Hope you are all ok.

Lisa x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well the trees up but ive bought another one in black so i have to take it all down and start again   jule thats so sad bout the 2 cats ...i love my 4 to bits there like little kids to me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well i am not sure how i feel today, run down a little think that bloody letter got my hopes up and then it came crashing down

i just wana start again now, its been a while after all

i look like ****e too


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so sorry kara that you feel down, its hard when you want things to move along quicker. i'm sure things will start to move along once xmas is out the way.  

jule so sorry to hear about the cats


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Kara celebrate not having tx by sinking a few pints and bingeing on some crap whilst you can!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive been doing that since july lol

how are you scouse?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have really sore lips and like a cold sore but its not

should i see my doc?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara .. sorry your not feeling great honey, its bound to catch up with you, you have been though a lot lately i sometimes think the waiting is the worse, i know how frustrated i feel now that i dont have a date to aim for at the moment  , maybe you should see your doctor honey., do you take vitamins ?  

emma.. how are you love, are you back in work now, did dar get home safely, how is J x

lots of love to everyone else, i am hopeless at personals at the moment head is mush !! xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i feel all yuck and sick now too

i take folic acid, vitamin b complex and omega 3

think i must have a bug too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think i will try and get to see gp tomorrow just googled and it seems that the corners of my mouth could be cracking due to vitamin b12 lacking, ffs i am taking vitamin b complex and ive only had this thing happening since taking it

hope i can get in now as its sore


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls aww sorry ur feeling down kara  try and get a tonic (metatone) its supposed to be good for when ur immune system is very low  

Popsi im good thanks  yeah he got home ok and j is good they are in the bath now as we speak 

Jule~ aww im so sorry to hear about the cats its so so sad when a furbaby passes over makes me so sad    

queenie hunnie how r u keeping hope ur still sane  How is ur hubbie 

scouse  how r u my dear i hope ur ok hunnie!! I just thought id show u this picture i wonder if u can remember the conversation we had  lol  

lisa ~ how r u my dear  hope ur ok  

laura~ How r u and dh thinking of u both  

Cath ~i hope u are keeping sane as well in ur tww   

Taffy girl ~How r u R u resting up ??

miriam ~ Glad u had ur new tree after   

sorry to anyone i have missed out love to u all hugs emma xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks ebonie

i might well do that


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara .. ebonie is right .. the sevenseas tonic is really good.. i take that often


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Angular Cheilitis this is what i think my mouth condition is

should i get to the docs?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. word of advice.. Dr Google is not a real doctor and can be dangerous reading things on there, YES i would go to your own lovely doc and see what he says xx ( i am good at warning others not so good at my own advice )


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol i am good at warning other too

this is what i have though cause its not a cold sore lol


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Kara hun, I would go and get it checked out as you wont be satisfied until you have. 

Ebonie - thanks I am bearing up, just about!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

get to the drs kara ..sounds like something ive had b4 when run down it feels like paper cuts in corner of mouth   ive been out babysitting again i will be all ready for mine at this rate


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will give a call in the morning, luke has a hospital appointment at 10am about his finger and i hope i can get in tomorrow


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. good luck with the hospital and hope you see a doctor too xx

miriam .. your getting well practiced honey lol x

emma.. hope your ok xx

love to everyone else xx i off now have a diversity course today !!! if i can keep away that is


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have an appointment at 1130am it looks better but is still very sore


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck Kara - hope the give you something to sort it out   - sounds painful


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have some cream so hope this works

its quite embrassing really


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

AWW i hope the cream worksl quick for you kara  

Im feeling pretty crap at the moment i have a wicked cold and a bad chest i think i need to make a doctors appointment as my chest hurts when  cough   x

I hope the rest of you girls are ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hunni

keep warm and drink plenty 

think i am gona have to get an early night tonight, was up earlish to go to hospital with luke, his finger is now out of the dressing and healing really well


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ebonie.. sorry your feeling so ill honey, you should go the doctors before the weekend xxx 

kara.. glad you seen your gp and have something love, and glad about lukes finger too xxx

love to everyone else xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Evening girls,
How is everyone? 
Kara - is the cream working yet?
Ebonie - think you should get checked out if your chest hurts when you cough!

I'm feeling much better this week.  I'm not having so many bad moments and just spend a few quiet minutes to myself everyday thinking about our baby.  After that I'm just getting on with things I guess.

Happy Birthday Scouse!

I'm 35 tomorrow  

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks popsi and laura

yeah the cream is working 

laura you will never forget hun

its your birthday tomorrow are yiu doing anything?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

We're going away for the night so really looking forward to that, as is DH after the last couple of horrible weeks.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

where you going hun?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya laura ...hope you have a nice birthday tomorrow im glad your coping so well


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Miriam, hope you're feeling well?

We're going to cheltenham.  Saturday we can go shopping although have to save our pennies now for IVF so maybe just looking!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im fine feeling a bit tired latley tho! have you not heard of dr yet ?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

We're waiting for the follow up appt with Dr Long but expecting it to be about 6 weeks from the termination date so likely after Christmas now.  Not really expecting that to tell us anything new (at least hope not!) but it will still be good to have the full details.  And I want to also ask for my pregnancy notes back so I can keep them.  I think they should let me have the green booklet at least.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can't see why you can't have your notes or a copy (they might charge though)

hope you have a good birthday

just got some good news i am now not working crimbo or boxing day


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

excellent that's fab Kara.  Although I know you also don't like Christmas so what will you be doing now that you're off work?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

certainly makes it easier to bear, who knows i might enjoy it!!!!

my bro and sil and 5 kids are staying at my parents on crimbo eve so we might too now and rex our dog

would like to go home on crimbo day but that depends of if luke doesn't drink lol as i will be

last year i picked my dad up from swansea hospital and went and ate dinner then went out drifting lol it was cool

how about you hun?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww that will be lovely for you kara not working on them days   i hope u have a good xmas what ever it is ur going to do  

Laura i hope u get ur notes hun    

well im still feeling rough   i phoned the doctors for a appointment but they havent got any she said there is a open clinic on monday so i have to wait till then  

Hope ur all ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lemon, whisky and honey tea (without paracentmol)

hope you make the meet to hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i cant see why they wouldnt give you your notes back laura   good news on no work cristmas day kara ..tell luke hes driving then  you will next year


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i better be next year, i said at this time last year if i wasn't pregnant by new years eve 2008 i would stop tx lol yeah yeah whatever


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I haven't read back too far, sorry.

Kara are you not working Xmas day?  I'm working Xmas Eve, not happy  

Happy Birthday Laura, Happy Belated Birthday Scouse.

In a nutshell what's the news?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie how are you feeling today?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

In my self i dont feel ill today just my chest hurts when i cough and im bunged up its just doing my head in my chest is


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds nasty

bet tomorrow will be better, hope your keeping warm, its so cold today


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah i am keeping warm    

Is anyone watching the rugby ?? 
popsi where u to hun   

But darrens friend have asked me to work behind their bar tonight   ive only done it when im drunk     MM they are very short i wonder what ill be like if i do work ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe you will be great but do you get free drinks?

hun if you want i could come and pick you up on monday if that helps


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

i am here now lol.. been having my hair done then sorting house ready for christmas decs and starting to prepare all my christmas cards too lol... yes i am watching the rugby now, may participate in a little tipple soon too lol !! 

ems good luck if you decide to work, but dont do it if your feeling ill honey its not worth it x

kara.. what you up to hun .. how is your mouth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is you hair all nice ?

omg crimbo decs lol

yeah lips all better thank god, thanks for asking hun, if i was home i woud crack open a beer

what time does x factor start, i need to get home in time


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well hair is an improvement lol.. its a nice glossy colour and can now see through my fringe so its a bonus lol.. all ready for me weekends away now  

x factor is on at 7.35pm tonight honey so be home by then !! are you working then

i have not had a drink yet,  i was not very well yesterday evening and quite sick, and not 100% today to gonna hold off for a bit longer lol.. and looks like DH may be going down with it, well either that or he is looking for sympathy lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im in work as usual lol

i washed my hair with fairy liquid last night to try and fade the colour and then uses loads of condition and wow its shiny lol

i will be home in time unless something goes tits up

there is a bug thing going round i felt rubbish the other day


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello sorry i didnt reply earlier i had a bath and i was cwtching up on settee all four of us   
I decided not to work after i will though once i am on top form   yeah kara i could have as much as i wanted for drink    
Im on my second can of bow   decided it might help my cold  

I bet ur hair looks lovely popsi i am overdue for mine to be cut i was going today but decided not to as its to cold out   
hope ur all on here for x factor miriam where you to ? kara hope u make it home in time   popsi get drinking apple juice


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its ok girls i am home and have a cuppa (atm ay least lol)

woo hoo x factor

bloody hell its freezing


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

glad u made it home kara   get the tea down u then open something a bit stronger   its nice to get in and chill isnt it kara  

x factor here we come right girls whos going out


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow she is good and hot too


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

helooooo ladies i am here   

do you watch i'm a celeb as well


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hello girls im here lol as u can see  

she is good isnt she xx

yeah i do watch that when i can


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i do

when the heck am i gona fit in a bath lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

get luke to bed bath u on the settee  

aww did u see him crying on xfactor xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ebonie.. sorry i am a big big tiny tears.. (you may have heard) but men crying .. OMG !!! just dont do it for me (unless there is a real tragedy) !! big bloody baby lol ... your cwtching sounds lovely love the 4 of you lol !!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. i bathed at 2pm lol before the rugby !!! and was in my PJ's then lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi lol thats funny

alex is amazing


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i like her too .. she is really coming along nicely now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im here now been busy fake tanning myself then eating a curry in my mums then i washed my hair dye of and all my fake tan on arms and face ran   what a disaster! i missed ruth was she any good?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam .. welcome hun, what r u like , yes ruth was good 

emma .. where r u


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im here 
yeah lucy go to join in as well   

lol @miriam u need to take a picture of u miriam with ur streaks


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i agree with simon .. i did not like her very much at all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me too

ruth and alex are y faves

miriam lol sorry i had to laugh i always **** up things like that, i am hopeless at girlie stuff

i have beer yum


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i had to wash most of will have to tan again tomorrow lol i think i want diana to go her voice is starting to grate on me


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. kara and miriam !! you are both so funny with your beauty treatments lol 

miriam i know what u mean about diana.. DH really likes her so fighting in my house now lol .. i dont really want any of them to win lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did like her to start with but she does tend to do the same thing each time

does anyone think it would be funny if britney screwed things up, omg does that make me mean


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara..    lol.. i feel really sorry for her she is a young girl who has had not guidance except pushy parents ( but you know me i am a softy lol .. except when it comes to crying men lol )


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

u cruel cow kara   
i dont mind diana i used to like her more before but i think if she was left to sing her own songs she would be fabulous i think anyway 

ruth is fabulous at this song   

ur cruel when it comes to men


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

eb.. i am not lol.. i like a man to be a man lol ! .. ruth was awesome and she looks fantastic.. DH tongue is hanging out lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol i so knew you would say that
i feel totally different pmsl, too much too young i think. i do like her music though

i hate blubbing lol

so love ruth, she rocks


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

she is fab !! few bum notes but so did bon jovi when i seen them (3 times !!)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

*girls i have an emergency*

only 1 beer left

popsi ive only been to one concert and that was bon jovi


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol i bet his tongue i hanging out   but why was she crying ?

i love bon jovi aww to die for he is   

omg gte luke out to get more beer in kara 
knock on neighbours doors omg this is bad kara what we going to do girls !!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know bad bad news

damn it maybe i will have to open some champagne lol i have work tomorrow though


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Crack the champagne open kara any alchaholic drink will do


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. send luke out NOW!!!!!! .... i love concerts i really do.. this time next week i be in one cant wait i love it !! .... 

eb.. she is passionate and spanish lol.. jon bon jovi is gorgeous lol mmmmmmm     

kara.. mmm champagne i loooooove that


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im not in to champagne but i would drink it if i didnt have anything else lol
alex is fab in she


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im not that fond of champers maybe thats why i still have 2 bottles in the fridge lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. ebonie.. you cant waste champagne like that    i am going to get a few bottles this week ready for celebrations coming up  

war in this house.. i like alex DH hates her .. he likes diana me not lol !!! full out war now LOL !!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara open it you have im a celeb and results to go yet


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

omg whos going to be brave and split it up   

mmm not wasting though  it will be down my belly


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol... ebonie.. its down to POPSI lol .. 

OMG what is eoughan (sp) doing !!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

gay!!!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pile of crap its high school musical apperently aint it emm?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol yeah it is j was just dancing to it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

aww bless em


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bring on britney

i read she refused to mentor them lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol did she   wonder why do u reckon its to do with her recent problems


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl i knew you would know ! pure cheese it was oh i wonder who goes should be him after that! i hope brittney does good shes had a rough time ...does j love miley too emm?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow liking this girl


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

sadly i know the cheesy songs 
she is good isnt she 
i dont think j have hurt her before but i like her she is fab


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. she has attitude


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

she looks all sweet and very young to start with

where the heck is britney


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffs britney isn't on til later


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

britney on 2nd show lol... are you on champers now posh kara


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

mm popsi u are a dark horse i just replied to ur ** status


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol ... i done nuffing wrong


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so pmsl at celeb


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

nope ur innocent popsi   poor j  

miriam where u gone 

kara r u drinking ur champers ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah i am making the beer last 

must jump in the bath and wash hair with fairy liquid and try and read some of my book about josef fritzl the evil monster that kidnapped his daughter and kept her prisoner for 24 years


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. its saturday night !!!! chill put the book and the fairy liquid down !!!!! lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

what ur leaving us kara   thats not good are we boring you then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol your right the about the book but need to wash, don't wana be a stinker like luke lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i told u kara get him to bed bath u while ur watching im a celeb could be fun  

yeah i agree with the book put it down   just for tonight


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

emma.. do you have a secret fantasy to be a nurse


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i used to do a lot of bed baths on old people when i was a carer in a nursing home  
No its not a fantasy mm second thoughts might be fun to try it on darren when j is not here


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. emma what number can are you on LOL !! your making me


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

im run out of cans  but i am now on flagons


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke would neveer agree

quick bath done


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl emma ...im still here im searching mobile tarrifs i want free minutes!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you wana get 02 miriam they do good deals


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

luke   yes kara u do smell a lot better   

Popsi whats the winterwonderland like in swansea ??


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im with 02 ive had sim card for 7 years when it was called genie lol it used to be unlimited txts but now its just 300 i only have to top up 10 tho every month !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he is a stinky man lol

do they have ice skating? i love ice skating

miriam why don't you go for simpliity or something like that, its a monthly pay


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah they do kara and theres one in cardiff they both look good


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow maybe i will have to go saying that though bluestone have a snow slide which could be fun


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

wheres blue stone kara ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry girls i dont know i have not been there ..


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats not good enough popsi u need to ask about   i seen it advertised on tv earlier on thats why i know


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

britney is not singing live and its pretty rubbish


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol i know.. but tend to avoid swansea as the traffic is horrendous lol !!

britney is rubbish lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well ...nice **** but miming


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

il have to watch the replay tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i thought her bum looked horrid hanging out of the shorts

nice hair lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

what are u two like


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

if ruth goes its a fix


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

It must be a fix popsi     r u shocked


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ebonie.. no why would you think that


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am so shocked


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww see that song she sung i love that song   she sung it fab 
i reckon she will make it  anyway


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah she will get a deal no doubt ... he was rubbish im shocked too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

at least she will be free to be a rock chick


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah that is so true


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree girls Ruth shouldn't have gone tonight!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

how was your nan today cath ?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi girls, just realised that some of you are still up & not in bed yet.

How is everyone?  I haven't read back through the last few pages but I can see you're all talking about x factor.  I don't usually watch it but was babysitting for my niece & nephew tonight so watched.
I think Eoughan (is that spelt right?) is rubbish.  Alexandra is really good.
Britney was rubbish too!

Had a fab time away last night, lush hotel.  We'd been looking forward to it for the last couple of weeks as something lovely to do after all the horrible times. Only problem now is that it's gone and I feel a bit down as nothing more to look forward to.  Does that make sense?  Not sure it makes sense to me and I'm probably being over sensitive.  DH out with work mates tonight and I miss him so just being silly I think.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww im sorry you are feeling a bit deflated hun   come to this meet and u will have something to look forward to   seeing me again,   i hope and pray i will be there  

glad u had a nice time hun you  both good


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Em.  I will be there on Monday although at 3pm just for an hour or so.  Hope you manage to make it.  Yes, you're right that's something to look forward to.  I'm looking forward to seeing Kara's hair   (only joking Kara, just was reading up on your hair nightmares)


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

me and emma are always up late   it will be nice to see you again laura ... you do have things to look forward to.. next year has got to be a better year for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

don't be late girls lol

im always earlier so tomorrow i am trying to get there on time lol

laura i will be the one with jet black hair lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll be there at 3pm, I'm never late for anything unless DH is with me, lol.  Look out for me though Kara as knowing me I'll look around aimlessly not seeing you.  

Thanks for the hug Miriam, I'm def looking forward to the next (and last) IVF cycle.  I'm also trying not to get obsessed with any chances of a natural BFP in the meantime. 

What's everyone up to today?  It's quiet on here.  DH & I went to McDonalds for breakfast quite early now he's in the pub watching football.  It's freezing so I'm happy just chilling out at home for now.  Need to eat something healthy today though as we are getting a chinese tonight!  Why does my day seem to revolve around food!?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im in work and having a lazy day

no one is in the hotel so think i might call a few friends for a catch up lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

laura.. mcdonalds and chinese sounds scrummy 

kara.. cant belive there is no body in the hotel lol !! hope  you enjjoyed catching up with your friends  

well as for me i have been putting the tree and decs up all day... like santas groto now lol.... but looks really fab if i do say so myself  

wheres everyone else and what r u up to x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffs what a boring day

i have pmt and fancy killing someone too


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Lol u have been busy popsi 
kara u sound like u have had a boring day hun   wont be long though and u will be home 

well ive been to rugby this morning freezed my **** off   and it was bl..dy cold as well  then we went to see father xmas was there for three hours as there was  a craft fair and stuff so jack spent everypenny i had    its nice now to be home chillling out im going to open a bottle of wine soon   anyone joining me


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Fancy having your tree and decs up already, i think well do ours next weekend or the beginning of the following week.

Ive had busy weekend, i went to Worcester yesterday with few friends for the christmas market, it was very nice but freezing.  I was coming home from Cardiff on my own on the train.  Cardiff train station was heaving after the match full of police as loads of fighting.  I wasnt feeling the safest standing there on my own waiting for the train, didnt help that the train was 20mins late!!!
Nice day though adn Worcester is a lovely place.

Not done much today though, spent the day cleaning while DH is in work.

Hope everyone well.
Looking forward to tomorrow.
Jule


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Lol jule my friend went to worcester yesterday on a bus trip she went though  

Its not nice is it being in a place where there is fighting and stuff late at night   glad ur ok now though hun   

Im looking forward to tomorrow as well


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry girls you are making me feel   now xx your all welcome to come to see me anytime


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

dont want to make u feel   popsi     You had better come to the next meet either wise i will kick ur butt       only joking hun !!!
U will have us all on ur door step one day   god help u then !!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol .. i can handle you all, I am just really worried with my M.E. as i have to be careful this time of year that i dont overdo it, and have  2 mega weekends coming up, and the 80 mile round trip is a bit far right now x 

jule.. I think i am one of the last people in my area to put our decs up lol !!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

do  reckon u can   
It is a long journey isnt it i never realised its a pity there is no one coming from ur way so u could get a lift and u could just sit back and enjoy


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my god they must have their decs up really early by you, bet its like a competition who can get them up first   I love seeing all the trees and lights cant wait to start doing ours.  We normally have ceiling decs as well as tree so our house will be like santa's grotto too. We are both like big kids.  Hopefully DH will go up the attic when he gets home from work and start getting the stuff down.

Shame popsi you cant make it tom.  Hopefully we will meet next time though


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

eb... did J win today love


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah he won 7~ 5 lol they are on a mega winning streak   poor sods were freezing cold though the ground was solid poor boys


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i know i am surprised they played.. they must be tough un's over with you hun


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah they are tough ones here   got to be   its the first game they have played in a quite a few weeks so they were desperate for a game


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

bless them.. thats so cute (but dont tell j i called him cute i am guessing thats not the right thing to say lol !) i cant believe its monday again tomorrow !! i dont wanna go to work


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

that word can be used just all depends whos around at the time  

I know doesnt monday come around so quick its unbeliveable isnt it   what time do u finish work ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

around 4.30pm to 5pm ish .. depending on what happens lol ..


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad im not the only one with my decorations up   i will wait till weekend to put my outside lights up so the neighbours dnt think im mad


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

girls is anyone watching here come the boys


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

nope i got parent trap on lol ive only ever seen the old one


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I didnt watch here come the boys popsi i had parent trap on to  
Was it good then ?? popsi  

lol there isnt that many around here yet with decorations up so i wont be the last


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

giving this a little bump up for michelle

this is where we chat about anything and everything?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cheers love

I will post on here now.

Hi to everyone hope you are all well.  Great meeting you all yesterday and i am looking forward to next time

I will let you know how thursday goes


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay your here


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

And it looks like its only me and you, everyone else doing more exciting things.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah dunno where everyone is tonight

im watching celeb and doing some reading , thank god i can multi task


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i'm going to turn in, i've had a busy day.  Chat tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

night hun

im gona log out too


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

it has been quiet in here tonight ...nice too see you in here michelle


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Michelle, good to see you on here & good to meet you the other day.  

Great to see all those at the early part of the meet on Monday.  Sorry I couldn't stay longer.  And unfortunately I can't make 29th Dec but def up for the following one.

Another sleepless night for me, was awake from 2-4.30am then a car alarm went off and woke me up at 7 .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya laura

sorry you can't make the next one but we will have one towards the end of jan


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.

I've just been to a funeral, very sad and very cold

Con app tomorrow feeling a bit apprehensive now.  i don't know why cos i like JE she has always been very good with me, i suppose its because we will actually be talking about the mc and i know i will be upset.  I will let you all know tomorrow

Hugs

Michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck hun, it will be ok and its ok to get upset

hope you have your questions sorted


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

hi kara

Thanks to you i have my questions sorted.

Lyndon still hasn't emailed me, its to late now i wanted some answers for tomorrow.

I've emailed you 

How are you honey

Michelle


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for tomorrow michelle hope you get some answers ..who else has something tomorrow? i have mind blank


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Good luck michelle for tomorrow hun


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Me Miriam, my follow up!!!!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry cath ..i just saw in oct thread lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

both you cath and michelle have follow ups tomorrow so lots to chat about tomorrow


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

its a job to keep up with everyone on here I know.

Helechamp hasn't been on here in a while, hope you're ok hun if your around. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone, i'll let you know tomorrow night


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

good luck with ur follow up tommorrow as well cath


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck Michelle with your appt with JE tomorrow, don't worry if you get upset.  Hope you get the answers you need.  

Cath, good luck for your follow up.  Hope you are able to get all your questions answered. Are you seeing JE too?  

Is anyone watching anything good on TV tonight?  I can't find anything worth watching.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hello laura   im watching im a celebrity get me out of here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah me too and then i need to get in the bath


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

thats where the smell is coming from pawww


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't really like I'm a celeb so I've been flicking through the channels and have Cops with Camera's on at the moment.  Not great but I'm not really paying attention.  Have too much catching up to do on FF


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeh I;m seeing JE at 3pm. Dont know how to take her really. I find her very matter of fact. I'm pretty straight but I think compassion is key with this subject!!! We'll see, I may be pleasantly surprised!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i called about my op and they said i will be called in jan time for a pre op assessment and then the op SHOULD be before march. i think 22weeks in the target waiting time and 22 weeks in the 5th march

please please please be on target

i should get a clearer picture of when at pre op

michelle and cath hope your follow ups go well


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Everything crossed for you here, Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun how are you feeling?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Like this day will never end........   Its true what they say about time standing still in 2WW 
I am working at home today (mainly 'cos there was snow forecast!). I have loads to do but but cant seem to concentrate   I'm back in the office again tomorrow - which should at least keep me sane until the weekend..... But at least no AF as yet - so I'm keeping positive


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Taffygirl, glad you're managing to keep busy.  I never managed to concentrate at work during the 2ww or whilst I was preg either!  

Kara, that's good news re your pre-op.  At least once you've had that done you could get a cancellation maybe.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck Michelle and Cath for your follow ups.

Taffy Girl not much longer now, im  and sending   to you.
Keep us posted.

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girls

Well i had my appointment with JE and it was really positive.

I asked her loads of questions and feel like i've made some progress.

JE has put me on DHEA, she asked if i wanted to go on the trial but i didn't want the placebo so i am just taking it.  Even though i have only had 2 official mc she has done some bloods such as clotting, chromosones and others to investigate.  She did say that it could well be that my mcs are just down to chance and my age (ebonie i am 40 ha ha).  I totally agree i am a bit of a fossil but you never know.

I also asked JE about sperm frag tests and she said that she didn't think there was a problem because they fertilise my eggs, its all very confusing when you read things about how important sperm is and how with problems it can cause early mcs.  Its just a mind field isn't it?

Anyway for my tx next time i am going on steroids and clexane i said she could give me anything, if it helps me to stay pregnant i don't care.  I like JE she is always really sympathetic towards me and she doesn't rush you out.  Anyway, my results don't come back for about 8 weeks and i need to make a further app with her.  JE said she was going to discuss me at the next review with Lyndon to see what he can suggest.  I feel like i have been able to move on slightly today because i have been a little stuck.

Oh yeah i also asked about the rhesus neg thing because years ago it was thought to cause mcs but JE said not a problem because it involves blood and at my early stages no blood yet so not an issue.

I did ask a few other things but i will let everyone know on our next meet.

Sorry for the long post about me

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying this lovely weather

Michelle


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Michelle,

Glad you've moved on today.

My chromosome tests took weeks after they were expected, keep nagging for them.

What dose DHEA are you on? Did they guess what you need or is there a test to determine what your blood levels are? ... .. are you guessing I'm getting my follow up questions ready LOL

I thought I'd share this site with your girls. I had one of these from a work colleague for my birthday, the only one that knew about it and I thought it was a great idea given the carrier bag issue these days 

http://www.fizbag.com/


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Andi, JE has put me on 75 mg.  I don't know how it is worked out.

Whens your fu appointment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle you know i think your follow up went great so nice chatting with you as always hun

andi bags are only an issue when you buy things lol, good idea though

wonder how cath got on


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Michelle,
That sounds very positive.  I'm interested in DHEA and glad JE is aware and prescribes it.  
Well done!

Cath, hope your follow up went well too.

Footie on the tv  .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura how are you hunni?

i would so love a prescription pad


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am ok, 3 weeks today since we lost our broadbean though so have been thinking about it a bit more than normal.
Also, I've met up with two colleagues from work in the last couple of days (separately) and both suggested I think about staying off work til after Christmas?!  I'm confused now about what to do.  One said that whilst I feel ok that's now when I'm not doing anything and may not feel ok when working.  Also, I'm still not sleeping (awake every night for about 3 hrs) although did sleep well last night thankfully!
I have to phone my boss in the morning to talk about it as at the moment I'm due back next Wed.
Any views girls?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey girls, I'm here!   Well my follow up went really well. JE was really lovely and I went in with my Q Kara but I'm nit having any further tests done. Ive had sticky blood and chromosome test already. I asked about thyroid but she doesn't think so. I also asked about my hysteroscopy last year and she going to write to the cons who did it.
It seems I somewhat of a mystery to them. JE said to me also that she wants to bring me up in their next meeting to discuss the way forward. Next time she said she will up my dose of HRT as this can help and I am prone to bleed early, although last time I didn't due to Gestone also. 
What is DHEA? Should I have asked about a blood flow test do you think? Anything else I should have asked for?
Anyway I am having my NHS go early next year. Yippee


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura i personally think that taking a bit more time off and as your not sleeping it will be better for you to be home. you don't want things getting you down and you have through so much

cath wow girl you sound postive thats great, i am so pleased for you


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad your follow ups went well ladies   laura i would stay off work if possible till after christmas seen as you arnt sleeping well


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hows everyone doing, its been sooo cold this week, but gutted we did not have any snow !!

Whats everyone up to the weekend girls, hope your all doing lots of nice things

Andi.. have a lovely time in London x

Kara.. what r u up to xx

Ebonie.. bet J is getting all excited for santa now x

Miriam.. i expect your bump is growing nicely x

Scouse.. how are you feeling x

kelly, laura, cath, and everyone else sending you lots of  

as for me well I am off to Cardiff tomorrow, so will not see the xfactor.. can someone update me please    we off up about lunch time have a nice walk round the bay back to hotel for drinks then off to have a nice meal and few bevvies before the 'phonics   .. cant wait now xxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

theres pic in gallery of mine and ravans bumps from meet up lol i will txt you bout xfactor tomorrow night dnt worry


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls   yeah popsi he is excited for santa   i hope you have a great time tomorrow can i swap with dh and come with you it sounds fabulous    have a great time hunnie  

Any one else watching Im a celebrity


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ebonie.. if it was not all part of his 40th !!! you could most certainly come lol .. yes i watching i'm a celeb, but i think its been the worse series of all..


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im watching too ...these eating tasks make me feel sick


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

They are gross aint they    

aww well remember me next time popsi  

wheres kara tonight ??


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all,

well i phoned yesterday and i now have a follow up app on tues at 2pm. ( it was a cancellation). so pleased as dh might not be able to come in jan cos hopefully he will have his back op at beg of jan. will have to get my questions ready. are there any test i should ask for. or any thing else i should suggest as i think from other chats that you sometimes have to suggest things to JE.

cath and michelle so pleased your follow ups went well.

kara   that your app comes soon.

laura i think you should stay off from work and take plenty of time to get over it all it has been a very difficult time for you. take plenty of time to recover. 

miriam i love the new pic's

hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hello all

i have been in touch with clinic regarding my steriods as i do what backing from them in an ideal world

we have had some good news girls, luke has got a massive bonus/thank you from work so our baby fund is being boosted and debts can be paid and luke can probably go into the british drift championship, i really feel our luck is changing at last

ive been crimbo shopping, nothing major and i got some bargains, might get mum and dad a weekend away between me and my older bro

queenie take a look at the follow up questions thread

omg girls i have had a great day and now i have cider, life is good


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats fantastic news so really pleased for you 2009 is def going to be your year. 


glad you have been shopping i hope you treated your self.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara thats  brilliant news.. my DH had a bonus yesterday too which was a big big surprise, not as much as yours i dont think lol but still all good... we are happy bunnies chick xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did buy myself a wicked scarf and some face cream

queenie its great you got a cancellation

popsi great news for you too woo hoo


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww thats good news queenie so pleased hubbie can go with you, Yes u need to get ur questions ready   

kara thats brilliant news regarding lukes bonus so pleased for you ur sounding happier than u have in a long time its fab news hunnie   

Miriam them photos of u and ravan looks fab   

2009 is going to be all your years


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have had some money issue the last month and this solves that

its also crimbo and its ever closer to my op and starting again so yep im a happy girl


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

AWW thats brilliant for you kara so so pleased hun     

im on the wine with you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

you so deserve some luck and i'm really pleased that you are happier now. it is all happening for you, as soon as xmas is over it won't be long for your op and your money issues will be gone and your baby fund looking good.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so pleased your looking forward kara 2009 is going to be a good year   well done on getting earlier follow up queenie check out the follow up thread for any questions you can ask


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara glad your feeling better x hope you enjoyed your cider 

emma.. hope your wine was nice too, i had a couple but now many last night x

hope all you girls have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Brilliant news Kara on Luke's bonus.  Sounds like it's making everything a bit more comfortable and easier for you which is fantastic.
Queenie - great about having your follow up on Tuesday!  Hope it goes well.  I've never had one so not sure what to advise on questions.  I'll be taking a look at the follow up q's thread when I get a date to meet JE too!

Popsi - enjoy the stereophonics tonight, dead jealous they are fab

Miriam, Ebonie - hi both, hope you're both good?

Well, I feel like I've sorted out a few things about work in the last few days. I am going back on Wed but I'm going to be doing some low key things up to Christmas which is great.  When I get back on 5th Jan I'm starting a new job (not really new but diff team) with my old boss who is fab.  So feeling much more positive about all that.
DH and I had a big row yesterday but now much better.  Think I was just getting ratty and anxious about work which didn't help & he overreacted.  He's out tonight so I'm looking forward to a quiet night in watching tv and writing christmas cards.

Girls, I really need to lose weight but can't get motivated.  All my jeans are far too tight and I don't feel good about that.  Bad time of year to diet too!  Maybe I'll get a weight loss ticker to motivate me and you lot can tell me off if it's not moving


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura

I need to lose about 2 stone so we can motivate each other.  You maybe will find this hard at the moment, give yourself until after xmas then go for it.

I hope everyone is well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

laura a row often clears the air

michelle maybe we could do wii fit night lol

how is everyone else

i have shocking news, we brought a nice crimbo tree, i purple one and now i really feel like putting it up


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara wii fit sounds good, you know where i live your welcome anytime

Go on put it up. Steve wants to put our deccies up tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im shocked that i am starting to feel in the crimbo mood omg, must have been the crimbo shopping

my older bro said for crimbo he wants a phone call once a month from me, bless him


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't you phone him then

Unfortunately xmas has been shoved in our faces for such a long time we have to give in lol

Did you get your steriods sorted out yesterday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no news on the steriods, i will just wait and if i have to go to liverpool i will

nah i rarely phone him, i know im bad lol im not really one to chat on the phone lol

well i better jump in the bath before x factor, having good af pains so thinking she might be on time


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Take care and have a nice evening

See you on wednesday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you ok hun?

you started on your dhea?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah started on thurs, i need to take for a while before tx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great hun

god im all hot and flushing lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so loving x factor the only one i don't like is the young irish lad


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, I thought I had an ally who hated christmas too!  
I'm thinking about getting a Christmas tree next weekend.  I always get a real one but think this year I'll just get a small one.

I've been doing christmas cards for over an hour!  I've given up for now though, can't be bothered to do anymore right now. 

Anyone watching Outnumbered on BBC1?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i won't go as far as liking it, did enjoy putting the tree up lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

how are we all today apart from freezing ..popsi are you nursing a hangover


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Miriam, its all very quiet here today.

How are you and hows the bump


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im ok i think i have a cold coming tho ... i have 2 prescriptions for antibiotics of dentist for abcess i had incase it comes back so im thinking of using 1 to get rid   its freezing here so much frost everywhere it looks like snow !


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Same here, beautiful though.

Had you better check with your doc first, you might not need antibiotics cos it could be virus.  Hope you don't mind the advice


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

my mum thinks its sinitus ive never had it before its in back of nose and throat and theres been bits of blood on tissue when blowing my nose  ... im allowed to take antibiotics as denstist only precribed them whilst pregnant last week so they wnt do any harm  i think im going to put my mini outside cristmas trees up tonight and my lights if i can face the cold   how are you ?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm fine thanks, started my dhea and now i'm worried as i have read it could have the opposite effect.  I read far to much and then worry myself.

Sinisitus is horrid, i get that a lot.  Hope yours gets better soon.  Where is everyone today


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya girls

just a real quickie from me, i am feeling very rough  , have a really bad throat and chest and am burning up and shiverring, not a happy bunny at all   .. woke with it this morning, chest felt a bit tight yesterday but thought it would be ok but oh boy now !!

well last night was bloody awesome !! they were fantastic, we had a beautiful meal and a suitable amount of alcohol and the hotel was really lovely too, so spent a few hours in the afternoon walking round cardiff bay it was really nice

miriam.. thanks for texting me honey   i am glad she went, watcing the show now 

ebonie.. where are you honey xx hope your ok 

kara, michelle, andi, kelly (wow what a bump), laura, cath, and everyone else lots of love to you x

michelle, i take DHEA its ok other than bad skin and lots of hair thinning but it gets better when finished then so i am trying to stick it for now xx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Miriam you can get a lot of mucus and blocked nose during pg as it prevents nasty stuff getting in to the baby  

Popsi ahh just read you were in cardiff i would have popped to see you lol did you enjoy the phonics??

Havnt been here for a while but still read up on you lot, Kara i   that your op is soon as you get that well deserved bfp

Helloooo to everyone else


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168734.0


----------

